# Anxiety Stress Rant



## Spike2061 (Jun 11, 2011)

Hi, my name is Ron. I apologize first for my gloomy story. I am 40 something year old male. About 2 years ago my wife died from cancer. I have two children under the age of 10. In April I had a colonscopy and had a precancerous polyp removed. I have always had anxiety and depression, and I have been treated a couple of times. I thought I had it under control. Since the colonscopy I have been diagnosed with IBS C and D (also had a CT scan). The pain in my left abdominal area goes from annoying to near intolerable. I have lower back pain from an injury in my 20s. My anxiety seems to make it worse. I am constantly worrying that it is something more serious than IBS. Is everyone else's pain near constant? My gastroentonolgist says this isn't unusual for IBS. Does anyone else wake up in the morning stiff and feeling like they didn't sleep at all? What are some good resources for learning about IBS and treatments. My Dr. has me on Dicyclomine and it seems to help some. Thanks for letting me vent. My family lives far away and always complaining to my friends who don't really understand is frustrating.Ron


----------

